

UDFy-38135539 Is Most Distant Galaxy Ever Measured - devmonk
http://www.science20.com/news_articles/udfy38135539_most_distant_galaxy_ever_measured

======
devmonk
Letter in Nature with technical details:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v467/n7318/full/nature0...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v467/n7318/full/nature09462.html)

